# 87 Target



## greyhair (Dec 22, 2006)

Thinking of buying a 87 target. Anybody have one and give me pros and cons
Thanks Rick


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

I have heard great things about them. I would probably own one if they were cheaper. Only negative I have ever read about them is that the trigger has a lot of over travel. Some people glue a pencil eraser on the back of the trigger. Or, there is one gunsmith of specializes in this model - I read he does great trigger jobs on the gun.


----------



## spacedoggy (May 11, 2006)

They are nice but for the money I went with the U22Neos and I love it. It only set me back 199 bucks. I shoot it at a 100 yards with a six inch shoot group. That's with no wind. I think it's better than my MK II target which I will have to send back for the second time because it jams.


----------

